# IVF clinic blunders treble in 3 years as 10 mistakes every week bring...



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

heartbreak to couples. In the Daily Mail, the link is:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2025501/IVF-clinic-blunders-10-mistakes-week-bring-heartbreak-couples.html

It's interesting, I wish we could get more details on what, when and where.....

/links


----------

